# Support Tab?



## StainedClass (Oct 3, 2012)

Please either reduce the size of the tab or add some padding.. Better yet move it to the footer its very distracting and actually covers some content. Oh and while im at it, ditch vBulletin4 its slow buggy and bloated have you ever considered the superior alternative xenForo? I guarantee it will cut your server load in half and save you some money.


----------



## er0senin (Oct 3, 2012)

ill second this


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 3, 2012)

Just remove it. It is needless and annoying.


----------



## StainedClass (Oct 3, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Just remove it. It is needless and annoying.


No kidding, ive clicked it a half a dozen times already just trying to scroll up and down with my touchpad on the notebook.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 3, 2012)

While we are on it... Does anyone realize that there is no, for lack of a better word, icon to click for an advanced search though the link is there? (Right side arrow) - And for good measure there is the awesome support tab. (Left side)



If I'm hijacking this thread let me know and I'll delete this post... I'm so polite...


----------



## Eyes wide shut (Oct 3, 2012)

Get rid!!!


----------



## Mithrandir420 (Oct 3, 2012)

Bad decision to put it in. It's in the way, distracting, and not needed. You addressed a problem that didn't exist. Please remove it.


----------



## a mongo frog (Oct 3, 2012)

must be sunnis idea.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 3, 2012)

Please let me know how to hide/conceal this "feature". With whom does it communicate? Why the [bad word] does it have a name/email tab? Is this run by natives or outsourced? Since there's nothing about it in Site News, it's a hack, right? 

Please provide the protocol for hiding this eyesore. cn


----------



## Eyes wide shut (Oct 4, 2012)

much better.


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 4, 2012)

Better but still intrusive. I honestly don't see the purpose of this button in the location it is at.
There is plenty of space on the "tabs" at the top of every page. That's the proper, unobtrusive spot for it.


----------



## StainedClass (Oct 4, 2012)

Better, but why does it need to float? Why not just add a "Contact Us" link in the footer.


----------



## Admin (Oct 4, 2012)

It is there for the new maps section and for users to submit trouble tickets when they find bugs and or have problems. Its easy for people to find, when we added the new maps section a lot of people couldn't figure out how to access it even though it was in the navigation bar.


----------



## StainedClass (Oct 4, 2012)

Since the RIU map is on a dedicated page (ie: /maps) why not exclude the tabs appearance on pages not relating to your new maps plugin? it should be a simple "if" condition. ie "if" user is viewing "/maps"

3 short lines of code should achieve this in your extra css template.


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 4, 2012)

StainedClass said:


> Since the RIU map is on a dedicated page (ie: /maps) why not exclude the tabs appearance on pages not relating to your new maps plugin? it should be a simple "if" condition. ie "if" user is viewing "/maps"
> 
> 3 short lines of code should achieve this in your extra css template.


What he said. I'd appreciate user option to hide. cn


----------



## Amaximus (Oct 5, 2012)

Moved or not, That support tab is unnecessary and _still _in the way. We need an option to disable it. Every time I go to click "go Advanced" guess what is in the way? If people are too stupid to see a big SUPPORT tab on the top tabs of the website then I don't know what to say but this is not the solution.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 5, 2012)

i swear what is it and you guy running the scripts on this site? stop them its really easy. comes standard with tor....

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/noscript/

i only allow scripts from rollitup.org and asset1.rollitup.org  this will give you all the function without the spam.

also stops the support tab...

this looks expermental for android
http://noscript.net/nsa/


----------



## dbkick (Oct 5, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> i swear what is it and you guy running the scripts on this site? stop them its really easy. comes standard with tor.... https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/noscript/  i only allow scripts from rollitup.org and asset1.rollitup.org  this will give you all the function without the spam. also stops the support tab... this looks expermental for android http://noscript.net/nsa/


 I installed the noscript piug but now can't "like" anything. or it appears that way anyway.


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 5, 2012)

you have to run the 2 scripts i mentioned.

click the no script button you should have 2 scripts that are allowed you know they are allowed because of the red circle with the cross.

www.rollitup.org should have one and so should asset1.rollitup.org, the rest of the scrips should be a blue S letting you know they are blocked.(no red circle)


----------



## dbkick (Oct 5, 2012)

fuck if I know, I added both and allowed but couldn't like, I removed one and could like but the support button it back :/


----------



## dbkick (Oct 5, 2012)

blue s? circle? fuck if I know but that plug sure did get rid of the shit.


----------



## lokie (Oct 6, 2012)

It works nicely for my PC. 

now i have to wait until NSA Android is compatible with my phone, I buy a new phone that is comatable
or RIU takes that annoying support button down. 

Its more likely the NSA gets updated AND I get a new phone before
someone tries to put that support button _*where it belongs!*_


----------



## cannabineer (Oct 6, 2012)

I forbade zendesk but the damned tab is still there. And I'll add my voice to those who are saying that the damned tab is in the way, usually of the post/edit buttons. cn


----------



## polyarcturus (Oct 6, 2012)

lokie said:


> It works nicely for my PC.
> 
> now i have to wait until NSA Android is compatible with my phone, I buy a new phone that is comatable
> or RIU takes that annoying support button down.
> ...


what OS does your phone use? maybe there is other software i would look around.


----------

